# MBT - Thanks



## SeabossBill (Nov 21, 2007)

I just had a great experience getting my open water and nitrox certification with MBT. They are great people who go out of their way to help. Everyone was great and a big thanks to Steve for working with my schedule to get me done.
Bill


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats Bill! Looking forward to seeing you on the water!

Jim


----------

